# Fuel for the flame



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Yah this isnt finalized yet, but i have worked a deal out with someone in Japan to send me Skylines and front me the money to legalize them. Basically this means, NO MONEY OUT OF MY POCKET which is 110% what i was looking for. I am doing nothing more then traveling to take pictures of the cars and selling them for him. Right now he is selling and only getting about 5k from each sale. I am figuring that he is paying like 4-6 for each car so plus about 15k onto that and he is going to spend about 20k per car. Well I am sure a 100% street legal Skyline can easily sell for 35-40k and that is making him 20k. I am taking 10% of the sale price, though. The only thing I am waiting on to show you all is proof that the Registered Importer can indeed legalize Skylines. 

Please before you say "Only RB Motoring and Motorex can do them" just dont, cuz it is a waste of space and button mashing. Let me get the info first and then flame at the proof I show. 

Also, keep flaming to PMs please if you wouldnt mind. 

Have a good one and I should have that proof within 48 hours.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Come up with proof first, THEN we'll believe you. Don't even bother posting drivel like this until you've done your homework. we've told you that much a million times before.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

I know I know, but i have done it this time. I have some proof but i dont know how much what i have is going to prove....i cant post it in here because you wouldnt be able to read it due to it shrinking the text. If you wanna see what i am talking about then email me please


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Come up with proof first, THEN we'll believe you. Don't even bother posting drivel like this until you've done your homework. we've told you that much a million times before.


+1

dont say anything until your petition is under way.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I can't believe the mod's are keeping this thread open, it's a f-ing time bomb!!
Close this thing now before you have 8 pages full of b-s flags.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Well they know me enough to wait it out then laugh....dope :dumbass: 


ah we'll see....my threads dont get locked


----------

